# Altadis Black Cordial



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

*Black Cordial*

You may be thinking, why review an over-cased Altadis bulk tobacco. Well to me this blend is a lot more then that. My first experience with this blend was the day I turned 18. I went down to the local tobacconist and started going through all of this bulk containers smelling them trying to ask like I know what I am doing. I ended up settling on this blend and a few others. I'm sure the other blends I chose were blends that had delicious names like double vanilla, Cherry pie, etc. Anyways, I picked Black Cordial because it was a very dark looking tobacco which I associated with being a very strong tobacco.

I smoked this tobacco and had a pretty good experience with it. I'm sure I didn't taste a thing but the aroma was great. I loaded a bowl into my pipe that I bought off the rack at Fred Meyer behind the tobacco counter. I packed my pipe straight out of the bag and I can still remember thinking this is going to be great because it was way more moist then the other blends. I'm sure my tongue was fried and I used half of the fluid in a Bic lighter trying to keep it lit. I convinced my best friend that he needed to get a pipe as well. I took him to Fred Meyer and he got a cheapo pipe and then we went down to the tobacconist and picked out some more blends. I got another bag of the Black Cordial and that summer this tobacco became our go to blend. We would sit on the roof at his parents house and smoke pipes and talk for hours. These are some of my best memories ever. Spending time with my best friend talking about girls, sports, and where we would go to college. All of these great times shared over some bowls of mediocre at best tobacco thinking there wasn't any better tobacco out there.

*Tin Description: *
A new generation of pipe tobacco. A blend of four new and unusual Black fire-cured grades with added highlights of Sweet Virginias and topped with a rich cordial liquor. Perfect end to a long day.

*Popping the Tin: *
Very dark Black Cavendish and bright flecks of yellow colored Virginias. Very heavily cased and needs about a day of drying. The Aroma is wonderful. It has Sweet vanilla, chocolate and cherry aromas.










*First Light and beginning of bowl:* 
Lights well if it has been dried for a long time. If it hasn't been dried it will create a small pond at the bottom of your pipe. There isn't all that much flavor but it does show up every once in awhile as an artificial sweetness that I really don't mind every once in awhile.

*Middle of bowl*:
Room note is amazing but not much taste at all.

*End of Bowl:* 
Same as the middle but there can be a lot of moisture that causes some trouble.

*Room Note: *
I love the room note. The best way for me to describe it is that it smells like a holiday at your grand parent's house. Grandma baking sweets in the kitchen and grandpa smoking his drug store blend in his chair. All of these aromas mix and bring something special.

*My thoughts:*
If I were to rate this blend for what is was, I would give this tobacco a strong 2 out of 5 stars. But, the sentimental value of this blend is a 5 out of 5 any day.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice story!


----------

